
Show HN: Project-Hermes, Reveal the open source within your network - Callicles
http://project-hermes.io
======
timgdelisle
Looks awesome! Can't wait to try it. What other features are you guys planning
on adding?

~~~
Callicles
In addition of having your friends and colleagues being a reference, we want
to also give you hard data about the libraries you are (considering) using
like issue tracker stats, stack overflow answer rates, mailing list activity
... This is just a glimpse of what we want to build. We have a vision that we
want to build with our users. As a result, the product will certainly be
different from what initially intended.

------
asobalvarror
Should be a very helpfull tool. When would it roll out?

~~~
Callicles
We are beta testing with some customers right now. We plan on rolling out
progressively as we improve the product and make our first users happy. Sign
up to be kept int the loop !

------
brattorre1989
Is it live yet? Where can I try it out?

~~~
Callicles
It is not live yet for everyone, we are testing it as we are building it with
a subset of users.

------
pipemachine
Looks rad. Vim plugin eventually?

------
tlhuang
This is really awesome

------
ssen
I need this.

------
jaichaudhary
I want this!

